# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dare The Above User -- Lucid Goals

## Loaf

*About*

Not entirely sure if there is a living topic in existence that has the same system going, but this is a topic where you dare the above user to do a lucid goal.

*NOTE: The system has changed, now you can pick any dare you wish.*

*Rules Of Participation*

- Post any dare you wish. Jump off a tower, eat a cockroach, fall into a bed of needles.
- By posting a dare, you must accept a dare.
- When / if completing a dare, enter it into your DJ and / or post it directly here, for others to read. 
- Create a simple dare (for inexperienced LDers, and one that is not too scary) and a complex dare (that is either harder to accomplish in an LD, or is extremely scary)

Seriously, the big rule is if you create a dare you must accept one. If you don't want to accept a dare, don't post.  :wink2: 

*Example Post*





> *Simple Dare*
> _Give Hitler a rusty knife, remain unarmed, then slap him and see what happens._
> 
> *Complex Dare*
> _Jump out of a airliner with no parachute._

----------


## mattbrox

I like this idea!

Simple Dare:
Drink water out the toilet
Complex Dare:
Go on the top of a skyscraper then make it fall over or explode

Now I will attempt any dare given to me, I just am not sure when I'll have a good enough LD  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

Great dares!
I once was in the Big Ben in a dream and it fell over and smashed to pieces. Terrible experience. However the toilet water is new to me. I'll take you up on that challenge!

*Simple Dare*
Lick a dog

*Complex Dare*
Stand on the train tracks and wait.

----------


## Requiem

Hey Loaf.

Place your loafcat avatar thing in the oven and burn it.

----------


## Loaf

Okay, I completed the toilet dare.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=1#post1461959





> As part of a dare topic I started, I was dared to drink toilet water in my next lucid dream.
> I found myself lucid, in a bathroom. I had about 8 fingers on my hand, and a different amount of fingers in the mirror of the bathroom. I pulled a few faces in the mirror for fun. I started to wake up a few times, but managed to get back into the dream with a little hand rubbing and focus. Then I got down to business. It was pretty convenient I was in a bathroom, because I needed to drink some toilet water, right from the bowl. I looked into it. There was some tissue floating around. I think someone may have gone for a piss, too. I looked away, then thought about the color red, and looked back. I managed to make the water in the toilet change color. I did this a few more times just to make sure I wasn’t awake, and then I reverted the liquid color back to normal and created a glass on a counter surface behind me. I picked the glass up, then bent down and scooped up a nice full glass of toilet water (and probably a little urine mixed in). 
> “Here goes nothing.” I said aloud, pouring half of the glass into my mouth. I didn’t swallow it straight away. I wondered if it was enough to just put the liquid in my mouth then spit it out, but as the dare said, I had to drink it. So I forcefully swallowed. At this point a sort of cabbagey taste emerged in my mouth, and I began to wretch, so sure I would throw up. I didn’t quite throw up, but I did wretch myself awake.

----------


## Raven Knight

This could be interesting...  ::upsidedown:: 

Ok... let me see...  ::huh:: 

*Simple Dare*
Take a swim... in molten magma.

*Complex Dare*
Be near ground zero of a nuclear explosion. (I did this one in my end of the world dream... it was warm.  :tongue2: )

----------


## Banana King

I like this idea too!  :smiley:  

*Simple dare*
Freak out in front of a DC (throw objects around you, scream, act weird) and see how they react.

*Complex dare*
Force push a DC.

----------


## Loaf

Nuclear explosion sounds fun.  ::content:: 
I'll put that on my list.

----------


## Hukif

Simple dare: Bite your hand

Complex dare: Make an ice castle, using ice spikes only.

----------


## Requiem

I've a better idea, Loaf.

I'd like you to eat the loafcat thing and hopefully we'll never see it again!

I'll give it a try Raven Knight.

I'm more interested in the location of a magma pool.  Hopefully some cool volcano and maybe a dinosaur.  I'll be sure to lock the door if I see velociraptors.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I'd like you to eat the loafcat thing and hopefully we'll never see it again!



Awww... I like the loaf-cat.  It's cute... and a vampire.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Serenity

I like the loaf-cat too!! It's cute!

I'm confused at who's taking which dares!

But I'll lick a dog. It works well with my goal to manifest my dog into a dream sign.

*Simple Dare:*
Breathe underwater

*Complex Dare:*
Amass your legion of dream character minions to do your bidding!

----------


## Raven Knight

> I like the loaf-cat too!! It's cute!
> 
> I'm confused at who's taking which dares!
> 
> But I'll lick a dog. It works well with my goal to manifest my dog into a dream sign.
> 
> *Simple Dare:*
> Breathe underwater
> 
> ...



lol!  I do the basic dare on a fairly regular basis, and Nomad did the advanced one when he created his temple on the moon and named himself to be the god of nothing.  :tongue2: 

I'm a bit confused as to who takes what dare, too.  Do we just look down the list and pick one?  Tonight I'm going for the TotMs, both the normal advanced one and the one from deep dreaming.  Then maybe I'll try one of these dares.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Serenity

Yeah, trust me, right now, this thread will be waiting a while for me to get back on completions of anything, cos my LD's are 1 second wake-up calls at the moment  :tongue2:  But it still sounds like fun! And when I do get a long LD, I get stuff _done!!_

----------


## Loaf

Just post any dares, users can read through and choose any. Its too complicated otherwise.

----------


## Hukif

But it says the above user <.< 
Ah well whatever.

----------


## Samael

> *Simple Dare*:
> Breathe underwater
> *
> Complex Dare*:
> Amass your legion of dream character minions to do your bidding!



In that case, I guess I'll take this one?

*Simple Dare*: Post something on the forums. Remember what you posted.

*Complex Dare*: Defy gravity. Walk upside-down or sideways along the outside of a building.

----------


## nightronics

Hmm lets see

*Simple Dare:*
Do a quadruple backflip on a motorcycle.

*Complex Dare*
Do a quadruple backflip on an angry bull while playing the harmonica.

That last one was stupid i know, but try it. it seems fun.

----------


## Fonzythedog

*Simple Dare*
Mug a random DC.

*Complex Dare*
You vs a Tank. No super powers allowed.

EDIT - It might be a little while before I can attempt a dare but I will accept it and put it in my sig.  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

I completed a dare issued by:




> *Complex Dare*
> Stand on the train tracks and wait.



I was on Camino De Manana.  I was in the area near the freeway.  Even though this is not possible right now IWL (that area is undergoing road construction) I didn't become lucid.  I continue walking towards the train tracks that parallel the frontage road.  The place didn't look quite right, but I didn't notice that at all.  I walked down the road and up to the tracks.  I could see a train in the distance.  It was approaching the crossing.  I thought I would wait there and watch the train go by.  I like trains.  That made me think of one of the threads on DV.  A thread Loaf had started for people to dare each other to do things in a lucid dream.  I remember one of those things was to get hit by a train… rather stand on the tracks and wait.  But what fun would that be if there wasn't a train coming?  I laughed… if this was a dream… but wait.  Could it be a dream?  I did a reality check… nose pinch… I could breathe.  It was a dream!  I became lucid, although I think my lucidity level was still pretty low…

Hmmm… what to do… my goals were to find out about Walms, find some black diamonds… but there was a train coming.  I could complete a pointless dare and create a massive wreck!  The massive wreck seemed appealing.  I got on the track, facing away from the train, and just waited as I could hear the train rapidly approaching from behind.  It blew its whistle as if to tell me to get off of the tracks.  I turned towards the train, and it was almost on top of me… I turned away from it again just an instant before CRASH!  The engine crumpled in on itself, causing the cars behind it to buckle and jump the track, flipping back onto other cars with more loud CRASH noises…

this continued for what seemed like several minutes until everything went quiet.  I turned around and looked at the wreck… what a wreck!  The video game Burnout should have the opportunity to wreck freight trains!  That was one massive wreck!  I was examining the wreck as I would have in a game of Burnout, and my lucidity went bye-bye.

----------


## Xegar

This is great. To the person who will post after me: Although i don't have LDs like every night, i will definitely do the challenge you give me in my next longer LD.

*Simple Dare*
_Place your hand into boiling water and/or drink it._

*Complex Dare*
_Make the Moon crash into the Earth.
(you can be on any of them)_

----------


## Fonzythedog

I'll do the boiling water one, hehe. Though I'll put the Moon one on my long term goals.  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Fantastic Raven Knight!  ::content::

----------


## Indeed

> *Simple dare*
> Freak out in front of a DC (throw objects around you, scream, act weird) and see how they react.



I take this!

*Simple*
Shrink yourself...

*Complex*
And ride a flea!

----------


## Maria92

> *Complex dare*
> Force push a DC.



Mine!

Simple:
Create any meal of your choosing and eat it

Complex:
Swap genders (like you didn't see this one coming.  ::teeth:: )

----------


## ArcanumNoctis

> Complex:
> Swap genders (like you didn't see this one coming. )



*Simple:* Dig a hole as deep as you can. (Where does it go?)

*Complex:*  Cry profusely. (Easy? Good luck!)

----------


## Loaf

Uggh, that crying one is a real nice suggestion. When something sad happens in dreams I start crying at the drop of a hat, and I cry so hard it physically hurts-- and I can't stop!  ::o: 
Its awful waking up from something like that. Whos gonna take that dare?  :tongue2: 

I'll do the simple dare. Seems very interesting. Hope I don't find a corpse!  ::o:

----------


## Banana King

> *Simple Dare*
> Mug a random DC.



I'll take that one  :smiley:

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

Can you dare more than one user?

Here are my dares.

*Simple Dare*
Fight the leader of your country (Prime Minister/President etc.)

*Complex Dare*
Fire a nuclear missle towards a large city and teleport to that city before the missle hits.

----------


## Loaf

I owe this lucid to you, ArcanumNoctis.
Dare complete! Didn't think I'd do it that fast.  :tongue2: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=1#post1471984

----------


## Maria92

> *Simple Dare*
> Fight the leader of your country (Prime Minister/President etc.)



Obama is tough. He'll fuck you up proper.

----------


## Fonzythedog

> *Simple Dare*
> Fight the leader of your country (Prime Minister/President etc.)



It's a shame this one has been taken. Having an intense Matrix fight against both David Cameron and Nick Clegg would have been amazing!

----------


## Loaf

Feel free to do any dare. I loosened the rules up.  ::content::

----------


## Kraftwerk

Hai Loaf. Its dare tiem  :smiley: 

Simple- Bitch-Slap a Twilight Fangirl at a twilight convention while wearing a twilight sucks T-Shirt. Have fun dieing  :smiley: 

Complex- Vivisect yourself. As in, cut yourself open to see how you tick.


(BTW, this is awesome stuff right here loaf. Best thread I've seen in a while.)

----------


## Serenity

> Bitch-Slap a Twilight Fangirl at a twilight convention while wearing a twilight sucks T-Shirt.



I... I must do this!

I know I still have to complete my first dare... but I'm still going to add this to the list...

I cut off the last bit though. Who says I'm going to die?  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

I simply said that to make your subconsious have a hint of doubt about your survival and make the encounter deadly.

Somebody give me a dare!!

----------


## Serenity

ohhh, so you DO have to hint that you might get swarmed by angry mob to complete the goal  :tongue2:  I just wanted to bitch-slap a twilight fan! Still... I shall do it in it's entirety, one day!

----------


## Kraftwerk

> ohhh, so you DO have to hint that you might get swarmed by angry mob to complete the goal  I just wanted to bitch-slap a twilight fan! Still... I shall do it in it's entirety, one day!



Yes of course. Then its actually scary. They may bring guns.

----------


## Serenity

I'll bring the fire from the June TOTM  ::D:

----------


## GameChef

> Mine!
> Complex:
> Swap genders (like you didn't see this one coming. )



Well you see... The problem is...

I do this in non-lucids  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

> Well you see... The problem is...
> 
> I do this in non-lucids



Oh, you damn lucky bastard...I can't seem to do that at all.  ::?:

----------


## Loaf

I switched genders in a non-lucid once. I was dreaming from the perspective of someone else. Was weird.

----------


## Samael

> Mine!
> Complex:
> Swap genders (like you didn't see this one coming. )



Yeah, I do this pretty consistently in non-lucids. 





> Simple Dare
> Fight the leader of your country (Prime Minister/President etc.)



I WILL DEFEAT YOU, STEPHEN HARPER!

----------


## Puffin

*Simple dare:*
Kiss Edward Cullen. Still counts if you're a guy.  ::wink:: 


*Complex dare:*
Convince a DC that the dream world is collapsing and you're all going to die.

----------


## blakethegreat

> Mine!
> 
> Simple:
> Create any meal of your choosing and eat it
> 
> Complex:
> Swap genders (like you didn't see this one coming. )



ive already done comlex befor

----------


## zeldafreak

simple
use the power Tim has in BRAID (time controll)

----------


## Maria92

> Yeah, I do this pretty consistently in non-lucids.







> ive already done complex before



You lucky bastards...

----------


## Raven Knight

I have also swapped genders... in one of the first dreams I posted on DV I was Altaïr from Assassin's Creed.  :tongue2:

----------


## Loaf

Lol at the image Puffin.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Simple dare:*
> Kiss Edward Cullen. Still counts if you're a guy.



Edward is a bit young for me... since I'm 36 and he looks like he's in high school... so does kissing Dr. Carlisle Cullen count?  True, he's married, but I'm not looking to have a love affair!  :Cheeky: 

And that picture... LOL!  :laugh:

----------


## SupaCoopa

Simple: Create a time travel portal in your room that puts you back in your room 2 minutes ago.

Complex: Create a mind bending paradox using it.

----------


## Puffin

> Edward is a bit young for me... since I'm 36 and he looks like he's in high school... so does kissing Dr. Carlisle Cullen count?  True, he's married, but I'm not looking to have a love affair! 
> 
> And that picture... LOL!



Sure.  ::laughtillhurts::  I've still got to pick a dare... Hmm..

----------


## Loaf

> Sure.  I've still got to pick a dare... Hmm..



*Simple Dare:*
Turn into a cat and eat a puffin

*Complex Dare:* 
Turn into a puffin and be eaten by a cat, take note of the adventure in its bowels.

----------


## Raven Knight

> *Complex Dare:* 
> Turn into a puffin and be eaten by a cat, take note of the adventure in its bowels.



Adventures in Puffin's bowels?  Eeewww...  ::barf::

----------


## Maria92

Simple: free fall
Complex: free fall to your doom, but save yourself using one of the methods in this article.

----------


## Loaf

> Adventures in Puffin's bowels?  Eeewww...



No, the cats.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> No, the cats.



 ::lol::  I stand by my previous "Eeewww..."  ::barf::

----------


## Loaf

:Big laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Complex: free fall to your doom, but save yourself using one of the methods in this article.



Adding this to my list of goals... which is kind of long, so I can't promise when I'll actually get to it...  :tongue2:

----------


## Puffin

> *Simple Dare:*
> Turn into a cat and eat a puffin
> 
> *Complex Dare:* 
> Turn into a puffin and be eaten by a cat, take note of the adventure in its bowels.



 
I've been eaten in a non-lucid before and went through the whole system... It was... O_O

Anyways, I'll take the simple dare. Too many bad memories from the latter.

----------


## jordan1000

My Turn!

Simple: French Kiss George bush '
Harder: Turn into a dog and kill your best friend  :wink2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Simple: French Kiss George bush



That's even more disgusting than the journey through a cat's digestive tract...  ::barf::

----------


## jordan1000

haha i know  :tongue2:  i wouldn't stop throwing up if i had to do that if i did then i would  ::sniper::  his head off lol  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Loaf

I threw a shoe at him in a recent LD.
I'm going on about it a bit too much, but it was so fun!  ::content::

----------


## Raven Knight

> I threw a shoe at him in a recent LD.
> I'm going on about it a bit too much, but it was so fun!



That dream made me lmao!  :laugh:   ::lmao::   :laugh:

----------


## Puffin

> Simple: French Kiss George bush



Ew.

----------


## Burke

> *Simple Dare*: Post something on the forums. Remember what you posted.



I'll do this one. I've been wanting to do it but it hasn't been too high up on my priority list.

Simple: Surf/body-board

Complex: Surf/body-board on a _huge_ tsunami you created and control  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

> Surf/body-board on a _huge_ tsunami you created and control



Wow, that could be hard. I caused a tsunami once in an LD and I ended up drowning myself.

----------


## Banana King

*Simple dare* by Fonzythedog. 
Mug a random DC.

"I don't remember where I was but it was a place where people walked.* I was lucid and thought "THIS IS IT!" and rushed a bit. I think the floor was grey and we might have been inside. I saw a 50+ woman walk by. I went up to her and said "Give me your money." and she got scared. She started shaking and took out things out of her purse. She put it on the ground and searched it. I kneed her in the side and said like "Get the f*ck away from here." and I started looting it. I was in a hurry because I've given this dare 2 lucids before this one. 
It seemed as if she was a business woman because I found mostly pens and blocks. I opened one of the drawing blocks but I found numbers in it instead of letters. In the top of the paper it said like "501 27390 4884203...". I can't remember exactly which numbers they were but it looked very random to me. 
Another woman walked by and I grabbed her purse. She was taller but fairly the same age as the other woman.* I don't remember what happened next. 

DJ entry: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...=1#post1481583

I didn't get that much out of this dare. But I'm going to take another dare.

----------


## Loaf

::lol:: 
Great!

*Simple Dare:* Inject yourself with drugs using a rusty syringe
*Compled Dare:* Passionately kiss a hobo with nasty black teeth

----------


## Mascot

> Great!
> 
> *Simple Dare:* Inject yourself with drugs using a rusty syringe
> *Compled Dare:* Passionately kiss a hobo with nasty black teeth



I'll try the syringe, which will probably give me some weird super power knowing my mind..

*Simple:*Drive the nicest car you can think up through a long, empty freeway.
*Complicated:*Fight in a war, of any type.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

Here are some other dares i came up with.

*Simple Dare*: Watch a movie that is so bad it will kill you.
*Complicated Dare*: Blow your girlfriend/boyfriend up like a balloon and poke them with a needle.

----------


## kookyinc

*Simple Dare:* Grab a puppy and throw it some distance greater than 3 kilometers.
*Complex Dare:* Catch it and then self-destruct.

----------


## thomulf

> Mine!
> 
> Simple:
> Create any meal of your choosing and eat it
> 
> Complex:
> Swap genders (like you didn't see this one coming. )



 I havent had any LD's yet... but if I do I will try out the simple one :wink2: 

simple:throw yourself off a tall building: no flying or anything, you have to remember it and tell us about it

hard: return to a previous dream scenario: I want to see both dreams in your dream journal!

----------


## thomulf

> Simple: Create a time travel portal in your room that puts you back in your room 2 minutes ago.
> 
> Complex: Create a mind bending paradox using it.



wow I like that one!
I will sure try it (if I ever LD...  :Sad: ()

----------


## Max ツ

Whoa!!  ::shock:: 
Where was I my whole life?!
This thread is awesome!!! *bump*

Simple : Ask your subconscious to show you the most scary thing IT can imagine.

Complex : Fight and defeat a full fledge, fire-breathing, skyscraper-tall dragon. Super powers allowed.

----------


## thomulf

oh and
simple: spend a whole LD not doing ANYTHING: describe the location in extreme detail instead.
hard: have such a cool dream that it will be rated first in the dream journal popularity list (have fun)  :Shades wink:

----------


## Imaginer1

I dare you to act like an absolute idiot in front of a lot of DC's and tell me how they react.

Okay, i just had my first LD last night, it was really fun  ::D: 
so could the next person give me an easy dare?

----------


## Zezarict

Simple, Parade around naked in front of many, many DC's

Complex, Do some sort of bone damage, then X-Ray yourself

----------


## Loaf

*Simple:* Drink a can of mystery fluid and reap the effects.
*Complex:* Cut a hole in your arm and pour flesh eating bugs into the wound. Watch as they run about your body (you'll see them running through your skin).

----------


## Imaginer1

Question: Can you feel the pain in your dream?

Simple: Take a rocket into space.
Hard: Play poker (or another game) but still remember you're LDing.

----------


## Zezarict

You don't need to feel the pain, dare Imaginer, i'm just telling him something

----------


## Aleksmy

Fly as far out into space as you can. What do you find?

----------


## Imaginer1

I found the Enterprise! IT WAS AWESOME!!! I had an awesome space adventure. I almost got sucked into a black hole!
I dare YOU to go as deep underwater as you can. What do YOU find?

----------


## Aleksmy

To play in the football world cup. Score incredible goals while the whole world is watching!

----------


## kevtegr8

Simple DARE: Rob a bank

Complex DARE: Go back to the bank 5 minuets later and fight the cops

----------


## Maria92

> Simple DARE: Rob a bank
> 
> Complex DARE: Go back to the bank 5 minuets later and fight the cops






Skip to 2:10. 

Lawl

----------


## Samael

Five minutes? _Exactly_ five minutes? 'Cause I think the most complex part of that dare is in keeping track of the time.

----------


## kookyinc

> Five minutes? _Exactly_ five minutes? 'Cause I think the most complex part of that dare is in keeping track of the time.



I concur. Exactly 5 minutes is pretty much impossible. Probably the only impossible thing to do in a dream is keep accurate time.
*Simple:* Blow up a planet using the Death Star.
*Complex:* Kill the Sith without any weapons or telekinetic/Force powers.

----------


## SupaCoopa

Simple: Phase through any wall.

Complex: Take off your limbs, eyes, lips and that kind of stuff and resemble your self like your a Mr. Potato head.

----------


## kevtegr8

> Five minutes? _Exactly_ five minutes? 'Cause I think the most complex part of that dare is in keeping track of the time.



naw I just meant give em enouph time to show up

----------


## thomulf

robbing a bank is cool!
but fighting the cops would be too easy....
(I think)

simple: experience at least 3 related dreams

difficuklt: you are in a nightmare.
you somehow become lucid.
DEFEAT YOUR FOE

(my dares get harder and harder as we go ::D: )

----------


## MythicDreams

Simple Dare: Use your telekinetic power to completely destroy a major city, in one gigantic blast.
Complex Dare #1: Fly out of the Milky Way, into another galaxy in another part of the universe, land on a planet, and describe what you observe.
Complex Dare #2 Fly at the speed of light (describe what that's like) outside the edge of the ever-expanding universe, and tell us what you see.

Sorry if 3 dares aren't allowed. There's so many, it was hard narrowing it down to 3  :wink2: 
I'll either do anything someone dares me to do, or pick one from the list.





> simple:throw yourself off a tall building: no flying or anything, you have to remember it and tell us about it



Aha! I've done this before in a non lucid. It was nighttime, and I was high up inside a skyscraper. It was also a hospital, and I was being hunted by a serial killer. In the end, when he came to get me, a helicopter came and smashed the window open with its rotor blades.
I jumped out of the broken window. I remember the feeling of dropping... dropping... dropping... the sidewalk getting closer and closer, and then I woke up. It felt real.

----------


## Aleksmy

The feeling "This is it, I'm dead" is something special indeed.

----------


## AndresLD

Simple: after you kill the cops, say sorry to everyone around
Complex: revive the cops, and kill them again, and apologize again.

----------


## Loaf

Lol

----------


## Giraki

> simple:throw yourself off a tall building: no flying or anything, you have to remember it and tell us about it



Always wanted to do that one...
Probably gonna take a while though.

simple: take out your eyeball and eat it 
complex: HAVE SEX with a dog  ::evil::

----------


## kevtegr8

k, anxiety actually often helps induce lucidity so hopefully this will come to be. I have a strange feeling your avatar will be the demon I will have to defeat.

----------


## kevojy

Ahh this is cool. And I need something to work on.

Simple Dare
Fly away from the Earth and then make it disappear

Complex Dare
Create a new Earth...  ::D:

----------


## Banana King

> Simple: Phase through any wall.



I've done that before but it was a long time ago. I'm take it.

Simple dare: Beat someone up. Can use weapons like baseball bats, small knives, a computer(improvise) and such or just your bare fists. 

Complex dare: Experiment with Portals. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TluRVBhmf8w You don't have to use a gun for the portals if you don't want to.

----------


## Loaf

I once experimented with Portals. I opened a big blue one. I jumped through, and woke up.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Portals are fun to mess around with ^_^

----------


## SpaceTime

Simple: Become a Tree ( Any Type )

Difficult: Ignite ( struck by lightning or something )

and I shall try to travel back in time and create a paradox

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Decided to input to this thread:

SIMPLE DARE:   Get in a bathtub and drop a plugged-in toaster in it. 
[if toaster is unavailable, just electrocute yourself] 

COMPLEX DARE:   Surround youself with lit dynamite!
[any other explosive device is applicable{grenades, bombs, nukes, etc}]

----------


## Conzo

Ok I'll try this:

*Simple Dare:* Eat some rotten food. I mean like green smelly food.

*Complex dare:* Light yourself on fire and run through a crowd

Whoever dares me, it probably won't happen in a lucid, but you never know.

----------


## kookyinc

Ohoho! A Portal fan, eh?

*Simple Dare:* Euthanize Weighted Companion Cube
*Complex Dare:* Kill GLaDOS

Actually, on second thought, I can't tell which is more difficult to do.

EDIT: Stupid me, I looked at the wrong page for the latest post. Derp derp derp. This was suppose to be meant as a reply to Banana King's post.

----------


## LucidDragon

Simple Dare: Merge through a bank safe and grab all the cash.

Simple Dare #2: Nuke a city using a banana.  ::banana:: 

Complex Dare: Defeat CHUCK NORRIS :Eek:   :Oh noes:   :Eek:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Simple Dare: Merge through a bank safe and grab all the cash.
> 
> Complex Dare: Defeat CHUCK NORRIS



That's serious, you'd better watch yourself on that one, I did some research and found out that if you get roundhouse kicked in the face by Chuck Norris in your dream, you DIE in waking life!  :Eek:   :Oh noes:

----------


## Loaf

Hurrr durrr

----------


## Marlowe

> Simple: Drink a can of mystery fluid and reap the effects.



Oooh Boy, this one is mine  :tongue2: 

*Simple:* (FOR GUYS ONLY) Go into a Gay bar, and pull down your pants  :tongue2: 

*Complex:* Fuse bodies with a random DC

----------


## Conkt

*Simple:* Throw a bus, car, train, dumpster, big thing, etc. with telekinesis at a DC.

*Complex:* Remove your dream body from the dream and become the dream itself. Feel the wind on all your leaves. Think with all the minds of the DCs. Be the warmth of the sun. Etc.

The complex one is actually my main goal right now.

----------


## Loaf

> *Simple:* (FOR GUYS ONLY) Go into a Gay bar, and pull down your pants



And bend over?  :Big laugh:

----------


## Maria92

> *Simple:* Throw a bus, car, train, dumpster, big thing, etc. with telekinesis at a DC.
> 
> *Complex:* Remove your dream body from the dream and become the dream itself. Feel the wind on all your leaves. Think with all the minds of the DCs. Be the warmth of the sun. Etc.
> 
> The complex one is actually my main goal right now.



Holy crap, where have you been, man?  ::D:

----------


## Conkt

Busy. I got a job. I've really been out of touch with lucidity because my basement (where my room is) is being renovated... and has been for 6 months, so I'm sleeping on a crappy bed in my attic. My room should be done in one week, though, So I'm dedicated to getting back to lucidity, and part of that is participating more in the forums. I hope you don't mind me coming back after being awol for so long XD. 

By the by, I, Conkt, dare Mario to try this: "Remove your dream body from the dream and become the dream itself. Feel the wind on all your leaves. Think with all the minds of the DCs. Be the warmth of the sun. Etc."

----------


## Loaf

Nice to have you back then.  ::content:: 
I love your lucid goal, its the kind of thinking I like when it comes to dreams.

----------


## Maria92

> Busy. I got a job. I've really been out of touch with lucidity because my basement (where my room is) is being renovated... and has been for 6 months, so I'm sleeping on a crappy bed in my attic. My room should be done in one week, though, So I'm dedicated to getting back to lucidity, and part of that is participating more in the forums. I hope you don't mind me coming back after being awol for so long XD. 
> 
> By the by, I, Conkt, dare Mario to try this: "Remove your dream body from the dream and become the dream itself. Feel the wind on all your leaves. Think with all the minds of the DCs. Be the warmth of the sun. Etc."



 ::hug::  welcome back!

And I love doing stuff like that!  ::content::

----------


## fridge

*Simple Task:* Steal from a shop without flying away
*Hard task:* Go into a forsaken dungeon and open dark, forbidden doors of your subconcious
D:

----------


## bored2tears

Simple: Go on an adventure to a volcano with a DC.

Difficult: Have a battle with yourself. Not a DC. A clone of yourself, who has the same intelligence as you. And win.  ::D:

----------


## Strawberry Canvas

Simple:
Reverse pickpocket a DC by planting a bomb on them. They can't be aware.

Complex:
Enter the void (complete white emptiness) and draw a new world with only a purple crayon. (Get it?)

----------


## XeL

> *Complex:* Fuse bodies with a random DC



Interesting enough. I'll be attempting this.

----------


## LdJake

"SIMPLE DARE: Get in a bathtub and drop a plugged-in toaster in it. 
[if toaster is unavailable, just electrocute yourself] 

COMPLEX DARE: Surround youself with lit dynamite!
[any other explosive device is applicable{grenades, bombs, nukes, etc}]"

Sorry ive not yet learned to quote correctly, but if possible i will attempt this one  ::D:  seems fun enough.

Simple:make A fireball with your mind

Hard:fill a pool with napalm, jump in and THEN make a fireball with your mind to light the napalm

----------


## Nufeather1

> Simple: Become a Tree ( Any Type )
> 
> Difficult: Ignite ( struck by lightning or something )



I already did the difficult one two days ago! I summoned the lightning down into my Hands  ::D: 

alright simple dare: summon someone you know and insult them or give them a punch.

Complex Dare: summon, battle and defeat a mortal kombat character.

----------


## Connermac

> Simple: (FOR GUYS ONLY) Go into a Gay bar, and pull down your pants 
> 
> Complex: Fuse bodies with a random DC



I'll take you up on this. I'll turn into a really hot girl beforehand though, and see how they react. Now...

Simple: Speed read a history book and finish with an in-depth knowledge of the history of your dream world.

Complex: Create a DG by forcing your subconscious into the form of a random DC.

----------


## Nufeather1

> Complex: Create a DG by forcing your subconscious into the form of a random DC.



Isn't that technically impossible? or thats what I've heard from being on here for quite a few years.(I had an account before this but its deleted). 
You cant force a DC to become a dream guide. dream guides take one form. you can sometimes have more than 1 dream guide, but im sure you cant manipulate the way your DG looks. I heard this because a lot of people obviously wanted to do it and have like yoda or mario as their dream guide, but I dont think it works. if you dont beleive me good luck trying.

im going to revive this. 

Simple: talk with the first DC you see about dreaming and remember atleast half the conversation.

Complex: cut a rift in reality with some blade then dive in and end up diving into a body of water.

----------


## PXUmais

> COMPLEX DARE:   Surround youself with lit dynamite!
> [any other explosive device is applicable{grenades, bombs, nukes, etc}]



I remember doing that in GMod... Ah, fun times...

----------


## PXUmais

> Isn't that technically impossible? or thats what I've heard from being on here for quite a few years.(I had an account before this but its deleted). 
> You cant force a DC to become a dream guide. dream guides take one form. you can sometimes have more than 1 dream guide, but im sure you cant manipulate the way your DG looks. I heard this because a lot of people obviously wanted to do it and have like yoda or mario as their dream guide, but I dont think it works. if you dont beleive me good luck trying.



Depends on what you believe in.. I just believe DGs are DCs that you give higher importance to.. You can make your DG anything you want, some people ask there Sub-concious to summon there DG simply to see what there SC will create... When I summon my DG/s I'm gonna make 2 dragons and a ferret ( :Cheeky: )... As long as I feel they're more important than the normal DCs, they are my DGs.. 

But it's just a matter of opinion... Some people believe they aren't just figments of subconscious but instead are more important, (Like spiritual Beings)..  :Happy:

----------


## Sam1r

Hehehe...
Alright,here we go...

Simple Dare:Run around NY Time Square naked...
Complex Dare:Stand on a chair next to a ceiling fan...

Good enough^^...
 -Sam

----------


## PXUmais

I'll take both of yours Sam, Lemme try this out:

Simple Dare: Create a dragon and and stand still, while it burns you... 
Complex Dare: Become Godzilla and terrorise Japan...

----------


## 156curses

> I'll take both of yours Sam, Lemme try this out:
> 
> Simple Dare: Create a dragon and and stand still, while it burns you... 
> Complex Dare: Become Godzilla and terrorise Japan...



I raised my eyebrows when I read the simple dare.. and they fell off my head. 'HOW IS THAT SIMPLE?!' Thats like this pole thing at the place I went to. You swing it back UP and no matter what it always stops RIGHT in the middle when it falls back down, but I can't help but flinch every single time. And with a dare like that I would flinch big time. And prematurely. Hmf.
Just thought I'd say that. I wan't to pass that onto the next person though. Theres no way I could carry that out. ahhaah

----------


## Sam1r

> I raised my eyebrows when I read the simple dare.. and they fell off my head. 'HOW IS THAT SIMPLE?!' Thats like this pole thing at the place I went to. You swing it back UP and no matter what it always stops RIGHT in the middle when it falls back down, but I can't help but flinch every single time. And with a dare like that I would flinch big time. And prematurely. Hmf.
> Just thought I'd say that. I wan't to pass that onto the next person though. Theres no way I could carry that out. ahhaah



Haha...well...yeh,I guess its not that simple...
That's why I'm starting with the simple one...
ahem...Guess what?
Simple Dare:Throw a lit cigarette(or a match) inside the car's engine...
Complex Dare:Sit inside a fridge
^^...rules are rules
 -Sam

----------


## PXUmais

> I raised my eyebrows when I read the simple dare.. and they fell off my head. 'HOW IS THAT SIMPLE?!' Thats like this pole thing at the place I went to. You swing it back UP and no matter what it always stops RIGHT in the middle when it falls back down, but I can't help but flinch every single time. And with a dare like that I would flinch big time. And prematurely. Hmf.
> Just thought I'd say that. I wan't to pass that onto the next person though. Theres no way I could carry that out. ahhaah



Lol, Sorry... Yh, I guess that wasn't really that simple,  :Cheeky: 

Oh well, Maybe some Lucidity Master'll try it out..  ::D:

----------


## rockit2themoon

Simple: Perform live with your favorite band

Complex: Fly to space and discover a wormhole (from personal experience; most amazing thing ever!)

----------


## Ametam

Simple: verse your countries entire military with your super powers

Complex: be one of the military personal (preferably just an ordinary infantry soldier) versing someone with the same super powers you had in the simple dare

i wont be able to do any dares for a while due to my shocking recall at the moment, but still feel free to dare me

----------


## rockit2themoon

ahh i hate war but i'll give it a shot  :smiley:

----------


## Siphorix

*Simple:*
walk up to a cop and slap him

*Complex*
Go to the white-house wearing a bomb-jacket. Fight the president and his service. Kidnap the president.

----------


## Ray23

*Simple:*
Lick a sumo's underarm  ::D: 

*Complex:*
Dig all the way to China

----------


## zeldafreak

Simple - Find "the key" and go into room 10 (lost room fans know what I am talking about)

complex - fly off of earth land on the moon and push earth with mind.

----------


## Puffin

> *Simple:*
> Lick a sumo's underarm



Oh, jeeze!  :tongue2:

----------


## Erii

this sounds really fun! 
so whatever I say in a dare, the person above me must do, and whoever posts a dare below me, I must do that?
ok, so here are my two dares I'm saying

*SIMPLE:beat up your worst enemy
COMPLEX: throw a grenade at a group of people then run away and hide as people come chasing after you*

----------


## Erii

(ok I see someone else said punch a cop, so I will change my simple one to, best up  your worst enemy)

----------


## Flamingtaco69

> This could be interesting... 
> 
> Ok... let me see... 
> 
> *Simple Dare*
> Take a swim... in molten magma.
> 
> *Complex Dare*
> Be near ground zero of a nuclear explosion. (I did this one in my end of the world dream... it was warm. )



OMG i had a dream (not lucid) i was in germany during ww2, and i was with half of my family, nuclear bombs were dropping everywhere.. One hit me and didn't explode... I found that fishy, but in the current state of mind i passed it by as normal, and a blessing.

----------


## Snowboy

> *Simple:*
> walk up to a cop and slap him
> 
> *Complex*
> Go to the white-house wearing a bomb-jacket. Fight the president and his service. Kidnap the president.



I will take that up!  ::D: 

Simple: Cook up a meal that makes you gain 3000 lbs/kilos, eat it... then look at yourself in the mirror.  ::shock:: 
Complex: Put yourself in a supernova and tell us how loud/hot it was.

----------


## iDreambig

simple: do insane jumps in a car or motorcyle off a huge bridge into a sea of foam blocks (I'm so gonna try this)
complex: It's you alone vs. an entire army of soldiers. Battle to the death.

----------


## Nufeather1

I'm gonna bring this back.. hopefully we get it back in movement.

simple dare: Create a device and show it to a DC and try to get them to use it.

complex dare: Destroy a mirror, levitate the pieces and reflect light into the pieces and create an animal from the reflections of light.

----------


## Ocarina

FOr the one about kissing edward cullen... I did this kiss him once. I was really happy about it too.

----------


## samuraixkyle

> Well you see... The problem is...
> 
> I do this in non-lucids



ahh so do I.

----------


## mazillion

Hey guys, no offense but a lot of these aren't dares. Dares are supposed to be things people wouldn't want to do. The drink toilet water one was good because most people can imagine how gross that would be but, come on, breath underwater? How is that even a dare? Breathing under water is a good thing, I bet most of us already do that anyway. It's not just that but I wanted to say this because this thread could be a ton of fun if we can get some good real dares.

----------


## Candlelight

*Simple:*
-Eat a whole bowl of dog/cat food.

*Complex:*
-Create an arena (it can be whatever size you like). Add plenty of obstacles/hiding places in the arena. Fill the arena with the most terrifying, scary creatures/people imaginable (ones that should induce a real sense of dread) and see how long you can avoid getting caught for. You're allowed to take cover in hiding spots for a certain amount of time (it's up to you how long), but always stay on the move. No superpowers (seeing through walls etc) allowed. You're as human and powerless as possible.

If you're familiar with the Call of Duty series, perhaps try using your favorite map.

If anybody can pull of the last one let me know how it went!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Agent

Simple:
Chug 2 gallons of water.

Complex:
Get in a car and drive on a empty road untill you reach 100mph.  Now drive through three brick walls.  When you get out the car must not be damaged at all.

----------


## Dre4m3r

Simple
Jump over your house

Complex
Make the moon collide with the earth by using a magic staff

----------


## Ametam

simple
lick the floor of a run down public bathroom

complex
Get a DC to drive a truck over your leg, no painkillers!

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Simple: Swallow a brick. Whole.

Complex: Find Bin Laden. (Jk  :tongue2:  ) Nahh, construct a fully functional spaceship from scratch without spawning.

----------


## SzuruDusk

Not holding back. :3 I love horror.

Simple: Find a mirror, make sure it's dark in the room, and repeat, "Bloody Mary" three times. You are summoning something evil. (Report back with what you find.)


Advanced: Create your own Silent Hill and try to survive. You must stick the laws of that Universe. (If you don't know what Silent Hill is, look up a few videos of the games and the movie.)

----------


## Kaenthem

simple:take the  human being that you love the most on this earth,brun him/her and watch him/her suffer,then eat him/her  :mwahaha: 
advanced:take a dog and a cat and a frog then mix them in a huge mixer,take the mix and drink it.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

> simple:take the  human being that you love the most on this earth,brun him/her and watch him/her suffer,then eat him/her 
> advanced:take a dog and a cat and a frog then mix them in a huge mixer,take the mix and drink it.



Oh my. The sadism is strong with this one.

----------


## surfsyco37

My turn

Simple:
Shoot yourself in the foot

Complex:
Take a tornado head on

----------


## Kaenthem

> Oh my. The sadism is strong with this one.



 nahhh,just wanted to give you a real dare.

----------


## aquanisa

Easy: Dance in front of a zombie, slap it, and then see what happens
hard: do the Cupid shuffle in the middle of a zombie apocalypse. Don't attack any zombies/monsters, just sit there afterwards.

----------


## Vortaix

*Simple Dare*
Imagine a door, with "your biggest fear" written on it.

*Complex Dare*
Enter it.

----------


## aquanisa

vortix: trying it

----------


## soundofslumber

> Easy: Dance in front of a zombie, slap it, and then see what happens
> hard: do the Cupid shuffle in the middle of a zombie apocalypse. Don't attack any zombies/monsters, just sit there afterwards.



I laughed so hard at this, my sister and our friend came into the room to see what was so funny. XD

My friend said I should give the dare.... have sex with a zombie.  ::lol::

----------


## jshumck

*Simple Dare:*
Walk on the ceilings of your house.

*Complex Dare:*
Look at a mirror and step into the mirrored universe and explore!

----------


## aquanisa

Easy: sing waka waka to a croud of people who hate africa and other languages.
Hard: let them attack you.

----------


## aquanisa

Someone dare me pls

----------


## LucidJuggalo

> Someone dare me pls



Simple: Eat something you enjoy.
Complex: Eat your head.

----------


## aquanisa

Eech

----------

